# Last Meal



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

What would your last meal be, if you could so choose?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I talk about this a lot with my brother and we determined that it would be between two places. Ajax Diner, a country meat and vegetables spot on the Oxford square, would be one. The other is Old Taylor Grocery, the absolute best fried catfish on the planet in run down Taylor, Mississippi. I think it would depend on which one I had last, upon the news that I had one more meal to enjoy. If I had one more day then I'd just have Ajax for lunch and Old Taylor for dinner.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

1. A dozen raw oysters from the Gulf of Mexico, preferably from the Apalachicola Bay

2. A cheese plate, I don't know what specifically, just a couple of ounces and a good variety. Adding the charcuterie board from Luke Restaurant on St. Charles would not hurt my feelings.

3. A bowl of French onion soup using my personal recipe

4. Filet mignon cooked over a real fire and topped with a little blue cheese and lump crab meat, served with grilled asparagus seasoned with salt and dressed with olive oil, and a nice potato with butter.

5. New Orleans style cafe au lait served with bread pudding from Pascale Manale's or baked Alaska from Antoine's. If it is my last dinner, why not both?

6. Champagne with every course.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

Food would not be on my mind during this time in my life.
Bottle Glenlivet, pot and coke from Johnny Depps era!
My 4th wife. A gorgeous red head. 27 yo lawyer. Was a Vicky secret model.

Let me see. I would want my last meal to be.
BBQ, from the home of BBQ, Eastern , NC!
Hush puppies.
Cold beer. And more pot, and coke from Johnny Depp my friends!

Nice post.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

Great stuff so far! I would actually keep two of agnash's opening items. I think I would let a skilled wine sommelier choose the libations for me.

I would agree with Gulf oysters to start, except probably only half a dozen - have to save room.

Assorted cheeses.

Beef carpaccio with a small micro-green salad.

Two, nay three, pan sauteed softshell crabs with a nice beurre blanc and brabant potatoes.

Cafe au lait (with chicory) and Bananas Foster.


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

a good dry aged steak medium rare... and wine. definitely wine.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

epicuresquire said:


> .
> 
> Two, nay three, pan sauteed softshell crabs with a nice beurre blanc and brabant potatoes.


A slight change to my original order. Cut back the oysters by half, and add one of epicuresquire's softshell crabs. I'll pass on the brabant potatoes, I need to save room for both deserts. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Food would not be on my mind during this time in my life.
> Bottle Glenlivet, pot and coke from Johnny Depps era!
> ...


All that pot and coke and you might be ordering your last meal sooner than you think!

Eastern NC - is that the mustard-based BBQ?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Eastern NC*

Gentlemen

The vinegar based is the only way. Although, do both ways myself.
Yea, kidding on the drug my friend.
I am dry regarding drugs.
BUT BACK THEN a different story!

Nice day


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

*re: my last meal*

A few ortolan buntings, some hot sauce, and a six-pack of PBR.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

DukeGrad said:


> *My 4th wife. A gorgeous red head. 27 yo lawyer. Was a Vicky secret model.*
> 
> .





DukeGrad said:


> My friend
> 
> I am old school my friend. And for matters of the heart, am wrong 99.9 percent of the time.
> *My 3rd wife, is a lawyer, 25. Red hair. Was a Vicky secret model*!
> ...





DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I got popeye on my arm. I am 56 and *my 4th bride is a 21 yo red head just off here penthouse tour.*
> Go figure!
> ...


Hey, what's going on here?

I knew some numbers weren't matching up from previous posts.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I love to cook and really appreciate good high-end food.

That being said, I think a great pizza and a six pack of good beer would be enough.

-spence


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Starter: Blue Diamond smoked almonds, Wheat Thins and a good sharp cheddar, washed down with plenty of Johnnie Black on the rocks and a couple Dunhills.

Salad: Baby field greens with feta, carrots and cucumber. Fig vinegar dressing and some A to Z Pinot Gris.

Dinner: Lamb Chops with garlic mashed potatoes (either from Capital Grille or KC's own Il Centro) with roasted asparagus and a bottle of either Joullian Zinfandel 2001 or Robert Stemmler Pinot Noir.

Dessert: Dark chocolate bread pudding with warm creme fraiche from Pot Pie in KC. Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee with cream and some good tawny port.

After Dinner: A Cuban Cohiba or some pot and a couple drams of 15-year-old Laphroig

After After Dinner: Sex...of course


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

epicuresquire said:


> What would your last meal be, if you could so choose?


I'm curious.
What's the situation?
Do you know it's your last meal because you're going to jump off a cliff?
Don't jump!

Or is it because you're on death row?
Are you guilty?

Are you drinking special kool-aid with this meal?
Run away quick! Don't drink it!

I can't think of any situation when you know specifically when you're going to have you're last meal and you have time to plan for it.

If you're planning on being raptured up just look down , smile and say,

"So long and thanks for all the fish."


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Crownship said:


> I can't think of any situation when you know specifically when you're going to have you're last meal and you have time to plan for it.
> 
> quote]
> 
> I may not know it is my last meal, but I can occasionally practice. Know it or not someday it will be my last meal. How disappointing to go out on a burger and fries from McDonald's.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If, life is A Moveable Feast then my last meal will be something new,untried and delightfull.To that end I can no longer stomach the crematorium-vomitoriums called fast food;which are niether.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

As more of a "practical man" than a "foodie", I would request shish kabobs.

Or anything else that's served on a skewer... so that I might use the skewers to pick the lock on the cell, escape, and then wield them in the inevitable melee that would result.

Failing that, I'd probably go the traditional fine steak, drinks, cigar route 

D.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Crownship*

Gentlemen, Crownship,

You are right here. I should pay attention to what I am saying here!
OK, am married, bride 1. 35 years!
I can dream!

Nice day everyone


----------



## 1K13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jimmy,

I really like your post! kind of a special style... 

some times, (if not almost always), the faked facts of life are the most entertaining:icon_smile:

nice day my friend!


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I would have to opt for Nick's in Chicago. I'm thinking a large Filet Mignon. Maybe a 16oz. Twice baked potato. Ceasar salad. Bread w/ olive oil and fresh cracked pepper. And a couple of glasses of merlot.


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

Start with champagne. A 1988 Krug I think.

While I’m having a glass of that I would snack on some jamón ibérico de bellota. Maybe with some figs.

During the second or third glass of Krug, bring out a nice goat cheese and rocket salad. The goat cheese may or may not be slightly warm; I would leave that up to the chef’s discretion.

Then start on the 1985 Domaine de la Romanée-Conti that’s sitting in the decanter. 

That will go nicely with the duck confit with duck fat roasted potatoes and some green beans with almonds.

After that plate is taken away, and while I rest before dessert, I’d switch up glasses and poor from the next decanter over. 1947 Cheval Blanc. What better wine than that to sit back and reflect on your life.

Dessert would be a feel good classic. Sticky toffee pudding with custard and a cup of blue mountain coffee (black).

Then, sitting back with a glass of 1967 Château d'Yquem, a mouthful, close your eyes, smile and a bullet in the head.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

agnash said:


> Crownship said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of any situation when you know specifically when you're going to have you're last meal and you have time to plan for it.
> ...


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to be honest, although a nice bottle of wine sounds great, I would want my family there and I would want to be able to remember them in crystal clarity, my beautiful daughter, my beautiful wife, and my soon to be beautiful second offspring. I'd want there to be laughter, hugs, kisses, and presents for my kids. Then I'd like to just have an hour with my best friend, my wife, to just do what we do best...laugh together and make love. Maybe that would leave my wife with a last gift as well, knowing my rate of procreation there's a very good chance of that.

But of course, we're in the food and drink forum, so I'd start with a pound of sweet snow crab legs, then a nice proterhouse steak, at least 2 pounds, some creamed spinach, a steamed lobster with jumbo crab meat on the side, and a baked sweet potato. Then I'd like sesame, anisette and rainbow cookies from the best bakery on 13th Avenue, Goldstar, finished with a nice cup of Kona coffee with heavy creme. But hopefully thats a long time away.


----------

